# Ich Help



## polarbear9790 (Feb 12, 2013)

ok so i have a 55 Gal with 1 dwarf gourami, 1 Blue ram Cichlid, 1 Dojo (weather) loach, 1 Bichir(still havent figured out what kind he is yet pet store had him labeled wrong), 5 black Skirt Tetras, 1 Green Spotted Puffer, 1 Veiled Angelfish, 1 Bala Shark, 2 Bronze Corys and 2 Albino Corys. Well i have looked at the ich posts and researched a little and was wondering if i could use salt and heat in my aquarium or would it kill my puffer. i already put a little bit of salt in my tank every once in a while and when i get new fish to help with stress but im worried putting a lot of salt in there will hurt my fish. Am i worrying for nothing? also how often could i do a 20% water change i did one yesterday and was wondering if i should do another one today before i start adding a lot of salt and increasing the temperature to get rid of this ICH. also my dwarf gourami has a weird almost ulcer like red bump on him almost near his left gill any ideas on what that could be?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You need to look up each fish for salt tolerance. Rams & angels are cichlids, & they can take really high salt levels as long as you are somewhat careful ramping up and very careful taking it back down. I would check the cory, birchir, tetra and loaches before trying a salt cure. The same for high temp. Read about each fish before you choose this route and don't forget to add aeration with increased temp.

If its a first water change, you have to keep it small, but each time after, you can do more. Just match the temp and don't forget dechlor and to match the amount / gallon of any salt or meds you are using in the tank. The same research drill for any med you are thinking of trying. This is one the trials of a mixed tank. If you can't find a one-treatment-suits-all, do you have a hospital tank to treat sensitive fish separately?

It is possible for ich to get under the scale and make a bump. I wouldn't have thought of that cause, but if other fish have ich, it is worth looking at pictures to see if that could be it.


----------



## polarbear9790 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the information. i do not have a hospital tank but i guess i will have to get one soon im gonna try a Quick Cure Ich medicine and see if the works if not i will have to get a hospital tank and do the temperature option.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have had success treating ich with quickcure. But don't expect it to be all gone in 3 days. Be prepared to change water and re-dose.


----------



## Dilligaf_1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ive had success with Aquarium Pharms - Aquari-sol like emc7 states its not an over night cure, it can take over a week, as a matter of fact it can take up to 2 weeks. I like this med because it is safe for use with scaleless fish, and cory's who can sometimes be very sensitive to ick meds, especially the ones with certain forms of copper in them. you will have to remove you activated carbon, and slowly raise the temp to 82f, then repeat dosages every day till its cured, after that 25% water change, new carbon, and hopefully you haven't lost any of your finned friends.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have been using Aquari-sol with outstanding results for almost 40 years...it is one of the best meds i have ever used..it also treats for a number of other maladies as well...
but sadly it is no longer made.....i was fortunate enough to purchase several pints of it when a friend that was a local wholesaler retired and closed...unfortunately i didn't have the money to buy all 10 cases he had...
but...i am working on a project that just might put it back on the market..


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2013)

lohachata said:


> i have been using Aquari-sol with outstanding results for almost 40 years...it is one of the best meds i have ever used..it also treats for a number of other maladies as well...
> but sadly it is no longer made.....i was fortunate enough to purchase several pints of it when a friend that was a local wholesaler retired and closed...unfortunately i didn't have the money to buy all 10 cases he had...
> but...i am working on a project that just might put it back on the market..


There is a strain of ich that is resistant to ich meds. Quinine sulfate is the only med that will cure the strain of ich that is resistant to other meds. 

I have been using Aquari-sol with every water change and it has been helping my fish stay healthy. Yes aquari-sol is the safest med out there for scaleless fish, like loaches, you can full dose it with them and it will not harm them at all.

I would do treatment and raise the temp. Do ich meds and temp raise, that way the ich will definitely be cured. I did this when Baby Girl was sick with ich, fungus infection, and swim bladder disorder. The higher the temp, the more chance the ich will not survive.


----------

